# New CPT Code 93355



## tbanks75 (Jan 8, 2015)

Do I need to use the CPT Code 93355 with the Ablations (93653,93656).  Our EP docs normally do or have another doctor do a TEE to asses for left atrial appendage clot before doing an Ablation.


----------



## AmandaBriggs (Jan 12, 2015)

My understanding is that you would report the normal TEE code 93312 for this example.  The new code of 93355 is only for use when the TEE is being done to guide the catheter in an intervention, say a TAVR, for example.  I could be incorrect and would love to see what others have to say.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jan 13, 2015)

Here is the CPT description.  I don't think it involves EP studies.

93355 - Echocardiography, transesophageal (TEE) for guidance of a transcatheter intracardiac or great vessel(s) structural intervention(s) (eg,TAVR, transcathether pulmonary valve replacement, mitral valve repair, paravalvular regurgitation repair, left atrial appendage occlusion/closure, ventricular septal defect closure) (peri-and intra-procedural), real-time image acquisition and documentation, guidance with quantitative measurements, probe manipulation, interpretation, and report, including diagnostic transesophageal echocardiography and, when performed, administration of ultrasound contrast, Doppler, color flow, and 3D

Thanks,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

